# Lenker um 360 grad drehen können?



## thomsteff (10. April 2006)

Hi


Mein kleiner Bruder will unbedinkt das sich sein Lenker komplett drehen lässt.  Was gibts da für Möglichkeiten? Anderer Steuersatz oder Vorbau? Erzählt mal und wenn ihr wisst wo man sowat kaufen kann mal nen paar links.

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Molox (10. April 2006)

Rotor?
Langes Bremskabel?
Was ist den überhaupt für ein Rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomsteff (10. April 2006)

Hi Molox.

Ist nen älteres GT BMX. 
Ja son rotor. Steck man die bremzüge da einfach duch son loch inner Steuersatzschraube? Kenn mich da Garnicht aus


----------



## der Digge (10. April 2006)

Rotor







oder halt langes Kabel, bei beiden muss VR-Bremse ab oder halt durch Gabelschaft gelegt werden (alles weitere SuFu + Barspin/Hohlkralle).


----------



## Dr. Dirt (10. April 2006)

einfach ein laanges bremskabel für die hinterrad bremse. (günstiger als roter). nachteil: dein bruder muss halt irgendwann wieder zurückdrehen...
vorderbremse durchn schaft.


----------



## man1ac (10. April 2006)

kauf die nen 360° system bei ebay


----------



## hanneStreet (11. April 2006)

oder fahr ohne bremse, da kannste auch drehen bis die lager glühn ^^


----------



## UrbanJumper (11. April 2006)

@ thomsteff & hanneStreet

eioifehifo******* ****** ****piwegfphjwpiwf****nmicnuUIBZU***


----------



## The Maniac (11. April 2006)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> @ thomsteff & hanneStreet
> 
> eioifehifo******* ****** ****piwegfphjwpiwf****nmicnuUIBZU***





 that nigga tight cause we banged his wife


----------



## UrbanJumper (11. April 2006)

The Maniac schrieb:
			
		

> that nigga tight cause we banged his wife


pegs, beer & rock n roll


----------



## HellOnWheels (11. April 2006)

für bmx-teile:
www.parano-garage.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da-MoShAz (11. April 2006)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> pegs, beer & rock n roll


----------



## Flatpro (12. April 2006)

oh man


----------

